# Timbermate, does it take a dye or a stain better?



## skogie1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Used some timbermate for my first time for a large box. I used it to fill some thin gaps in the finger joints. I can either stain or dye this project, doesn't really matter. Does timbermate work better with one or the other? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I've been waiting for someone with experience to reply but none so far 

I use a lot of Timbermate but I always use the "color matched" stuff.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't have any experience with either stain or dye on yet. I hope to stain a project Wednesday. According to their web site:

Question: Can TIMBERMATE be used with stains and other finishes?

Answer: Yes, TIMBERMATE will take all types of known stains, coatings and colourants which can be Water based, Oil based, Solvent or Spirit based and even Acid Catalysed Lacquers.

Based on that I am comfortable trying it on a sample piece, then moving to the actual project. FWIW


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Art. Good to know.

I've always stayed away from water based finishes with Timbermate as it is VERY water soluble (even after drying for a long time.

I watched the color matching video on the link Art posted: AMAZING!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I've always mixed a variety of colorants before applying. are you talking about after it dries?


----------



## skogie1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Update. It doesn't take a stain or a dye worth a sh*t! I tried water based and oil based and alcohol based dyes and stains. I think the way to do it is to probably premix a little with the water based stain or dye before using it and then color the piece.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

You can mix about any coloring agent before applying, oil or water.


----------

